# Web Development > JSP Real time examples for EJB, JSP servlets

## JobHelper

Tell me some good real time examples for EJB, JSP servlets, in which occasions they are used?

NOTE : _[This question was asked by sivanesh.a]_

----------


## vmshenoy

hi 


 JSP are really useful to create dynamic pages.Infact v can say that JSP is used to creat dynamic content on web.JSPs are server side applications.They accept a request and generate a response.
Dyanmic pages means which give response according to request.eg consider an 

airline's website,suppose  Mr a goes to this website and enters his destination, say mumbai,then hhe will get list of flights.
Now suppose other man ,say Mr B goes to same airline's website and enters another destination, say chennai,then he will get  separate list of flights.So this is coz of dynamic pages.They responded based on request.


Servlets does same thing,but  JSPs are easier.
hop this satisfies ur  query
bye  :Smile:

----------


## ravikiran201

The website of sun , Jguru ,apache ,   and many more more  sites are devleoped including these technologies

----------

